# Got my first false allegation on Lyft



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I’m assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I’m assuming this is her trying to get a free ride. 

The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20’s female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night. 

Within the next minute I got an email from lyft accusing me of making a derogatory comment to a recent passenger. I couldn’t believe what I was reading. Lyft asked for a reply. I gave a short one basically denying such behavior . The balls on some of these passengers is astounding !!! Lyft has timed me out ever since. No rides on a Saturday night. 

I’m going to speculate that this will be a non issue. My unbelievably excellent rating and comment section speaks for itself. Desperate passengers at Christmas . You better watch out. You better not cry. False allegations are coming , I’m telling you why! 🎄🎁


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I got an email from lyft accusing me of making a derogatory comment to a recent passenger.


Fess up. We're family here. What did you say that was derogatory?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Fess up. We're family here. What did you say that was derogatory?


I am guessing a comment about age.

Should have put on Kendrick Lamar @O-Side Uber. You can't impress these people with XM Chill alone.

&#128579;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating. I'm going to _*speculate *_that this will be a non issue. My unbelievably excellent rating and comment section speaks for itself.


LOL. Keep speculating. :biggrin:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I think I'm ok . I got an email back from Lyft thanking me for responding to the matter. They admitted that some allegations can be inaccurate, that is why they reached out to me.

***Interestingly Lyft made a point to say that they assure me it was NOT my last rider that made the allegation of a derogatory comment and that my last rider did not ask for any compensation .

I think they are trying to protect the last rider. It HAD to be her. The email came in right after my last ride. The fact that it was a 40 mile trip to the hood , and it wasn't to her house. It was to a house she had never been . I assure all of you that no derogatory comments were made tonight . Without knowing what the comment even was or who said it, I can't speculate any further. I just doubt that lyft would give me 2 great rides this morning if a rider from yesterday complained . And why would they wait a day or more to complain? I would think a rider would complain immediately and that Lyft would likely reach out to the driver within minutes not days.

Just to recap. Only did 3 rides today. 2 early this morning . Both tipped. And the one 40 mile ride tonight . The woman tonight appeared to be on a tinder date perhaps. She had been drinking(I could smell it) and mentioned upon exiting that she had never been to the drop off location . I had asked which house was hers as I neared the final pin. It was too dark to see street numbers . That's when she said she wasn't but it was all good and bounced. End of story . I dunno &#129335;&#127995;‍♂

** I meant to say she wasn't sure which house it was .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I guess Kendrick Lamar might not have helped after all.

Good luck with Lyft and their mysterious reactivation process.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

My account was never shut down over this. I just couldn’t help but notice that no pings came In for my entire ride home . 40 miles on a Saturday night . It felt like a time out. 🤷🏻‍♂️Maybe I’m just paranoid and it’s only a slow night. I’m home now anyway. I don’t need any more BS tonight . 

I know with Uber when there was any type of issue, I couldn’t get online. It would say account needs attention . This incident was simply an email from Lyft asking me to respond to a mysterious complaint about me making a derogatory comment to a recent rider.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> My account was never shut down over this. I just couldn't help but notice that no pings came In for my entire ride home . 40 miles on a Saturday night . It felt like a time out.


Lyft can be so passive aggressive. Power games.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

It’s always Passengers before drivers dealing with these silly companies.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


Dashcam?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Dashcam?


Like Lyft is going to sit through 45 minutes of nothing ? What good is dash cam footage if I don't know who made the accusation or when it happened. If it was my last rider, it would be 45 minutes of dash cam silence to review .


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my 2 1/2 years of u/l rideshare I guess I have 2,700 lyft rides to go before I get my first lyft false accusation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


SHE WAS PROBABLY BANNED FROM UBER

AFTER BEING CAUGHT DOING THE SAME THING !

MAY HER PUTRID WRETCHED HEART BURN IN HELL.


----------



## Davesullivan (Dec 18, 2019)

They make such a big deal out of these " exchanges" the rider pushes for a discount over an alleged complaint. DON'T WORRY keep on providing the best service you can and move on.
My first complaint was my car stank, i picked up a drunk couple eating fast food & they got sick in my car. I went and cleaned the car, picked up my ride, received a complaint 30 minutes later that my car was stinky. I have been driving the general public around in many states for 38 years now. Don't judge & and don't make comments you do just fine.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Like Lyft is going to sit through 45 minutes of nothing ? What good is dash cam footage if I don't know who made the accusation or when it happened. If it was my last rider, it would be 45 minutes of dash cam silence to review .


Remember, they know which rider it was. As long as you have an accurate timestamp on your videos they'll find the one in question.

I've read where people on this forum say that the rideshare companies don't bother to look at dash cam video.

I can tell you from personal experience that they have in every case where I've presented them video.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I think I'm ok . I got an email back from Lyft thanking me for responding to the matter. They admitted that some allegations can be inaccurate, that is why they reached out to me.
> 
> ***Interestingly Lyft made a point to say that they assure me it was NOT my last rider that made the allegation of a derogatory comment and that my last rider did not ask for any compensation .
> 
> ...


Ok so, here is what is going on. You recieved TWO automated emails. The second one that made you think everything was ok was also the same one everyone else who has gotten deactivated recieved. You are now one made up incident from being fired.

Realize these harsh truths

1. Your perfect 5 star rating means nothing. Zilch.

2. You being a veteran means you are TARGETED for extermination (lol)

3. The good comments from passengers also means nothing

No one at lyft will review footage, audio etc. They can and will make things up and fire you for any reason whatsoever.

Find another means of making money ASAP. We are at war right now and all gloves are off so to speak. Do not be naive, protect yourself.

Communist big tech will play dirty. Are you a white guy??? Newsflash THEY WANT YOU OFF THE PLATFORM. YOU ARE TOO HARD TO MANIPULATE.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Don’t want to be too cynical, but good advice^^^^^^

Look out for yourself and have plans C, D and E ready.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

There isn’t anything more I can do. I have never made a derogatory comment to a rider. My rating still appears to be 5 stars and there aren’t any more recent comments on my feedback other than an old lady praising me for taking her groceries into her house. 🤷🏻‍♂️

For those of you warning me to get another gig...I was offered and accepted the lead guitar spot on an XM sponsored tour. I hit the road Jan 10th for 2 months. Thanks for looking out though 🕺🏻✌


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> There isn't anything more I can do. I have never made a derogatory comment to a rider. My rating still appears to be 5 stars and there aren't any more recent comments on my feedback other than an old lady praising me for taking her groceries into her house. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂
> 
> For those of you warning me to get another gig...I was offered and accepted the lead guitar spot on an XM sponsored tour. I hit the road Jan 10th for 2 months. Thanks for looking out though &#128378;&#127995;✌


Good deal. At least youre protected from these clowns. Best of luck.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

*Your LUCKY!! *after 3000+ late night rides and 4.99 (1 rider dinged me) rating, *My first FALSE Allegation* came as a temporary deactivation and someone (they won't tell me who) said that I hit a parked car (apparently with someone sitting in it), at a time I was logged in with no rider. I had to take pictures of my Caravan and send them in. Took 4 weeks to be re-activated. *Despite no damage to my vehicle,* I received an email explaining how to report accidents in the future and that Allstate had paid a substantial injury and body repair claim in my behalf.* NOW I leave my Lyft off*, unless I have a rider and my phone can not be seen from the outside my vehicle. Lyft will always believe a stranger - over a driver, save your breath.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TGK said:


> *Your LUCKY!! *after 3000+ late night rides and 4.99 (1 rider dinged me) rating, *My first FALSE Allegation* came as a temporary deactivation and someone (they won't tell me who) said that I hit a parked car (apparently with someone sitting in it), at a time I was logged in with no rider. I had to take pictures of my Caravan and send them in. Took 4 weeks to be re-activated. *Despite no damage to my vehicle,* I received an email explaining how to report accidents in the future and that Allstate had paid a substantial injury and body repair claim in my behalf.* NOW I leave my Lyft off*, unless I have a rider and my phone can not be seen from the outside my vehicle. Lyft will always believe a stranger - over a driver, save your breath.


How strange. Did anyone from Allstate ever contact you ?


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile.........in a magical kingdom far, far away Travis Kalanick dumped nearly 90 million Uber shares worth more than $2.5 billion dollars


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

40 minute trip was a bit steeper than baby expected. Time to screw over the driver that got me here nice and safe!


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Yes, to ask if I was injured. I said I didn't have any accidents, so no. She left a number and said she would get back to me. When I tried to call back after getting the email, I put in the claim# when prompted, I got a recording saying this claim has been closed, press 1 if I would like to open a new claim or 2 to hang up and 0 if I would like to talk with an agent. I press 0 and the recording starts over. I call back and press 1 and wait 2 hours listening to the sounds of 70's and 80's classic rock from Texas, with a cut in every so often telling me how important my call was to them. F*** this.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


----------------------
Lyft lives by the rules of, " what have you done for me lately." The comment could have been from several days ago. Can never be certain who submitted it. I have never had Lyft lock me out of trips, however.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> My account was never shut down over this. I just couldn't help but notice that no pings came In for my entire ride home . 40 miles on a Saturday night . It felt like a time out. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂Maybe I'm just paranoid and it's only a slow night. I'm home now anyway. I don't need any more BS tonight .
> 
> I know with Uber when there was any type of issue, I couldn't get online. It would say account needs attention . This incident was simply an email from Lyft asking me to respond to a mysterious complaint about me making a derogatory comment to a recent rider.


In my first year I got chastised two separate times cause female pax said I hit on them. I was friendly an they didn't like it obviously. I was never deactivated for it though. I don't think they turn you off for stuff like that. Only drinking an safety. My two cents.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s strange that Lyft and Uber don’t specify what the alleged derogatory comment was. Apparently it’s their attempt to protect the identity of the pax. 

I one starred that last rider because it HAD to be her. Lyft would’ve contacted me sooner if it was a customer from the previous day. I don’t care if Lyft says it wasn’t her . I trust my gut. I didn’t expect a complaint from the ride, but looking back to the area she was going, how she didn’t know the exact house, the long length of the trip. A pax isn’t likely to waste a complaint for a free ride on a short trip. It would be on a ride like this that likely costed her over $60.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i dont think Lyft would be that quick to email you if it was the last pax


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

It's you! Is it just me or did anyone one else, after perusing through your "statement" noticed that you said "Early 20’s female. We said hello" yet a few sentences down your alluded to, and I quote " The balls on some of these passengers is astounding " When you said Hello, were you starting at her eyes or at her Balls? Some good old fashion passengers might feel this is a derogatory comment, hence the hole you are currently in. Next time check his/her Adams apple, it's usually a big giveaway. If you drive in Miami, you discover these things 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


How does the timing out thing work? Do they say any thing or just mostly over look you for rides. I was forced to install the latest Uber app last night and 1 ride in 2 hours. Uninstalled the app then reinstalled it, sat for 15 minutes and no ride. Usually in my town it's every few minutes every day of the week.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> How does the timing out thing work? Do they say any thing or just mostly over look you for rides. I was forced to install the latest Uber app last night and 1 ride in 2 hours. Uninstalled the app then reinstalled it, sat for 15 minutes and no ride. Usually in my town it's every few minutes every day of the week.


It's not an official time out where you are told that it's a time out, there just won't be any pings for a couple of hours. It's like being put last in the queue.

Nothing came of the false allegation . I'm still 5 stars and all is good (for now) &#129300;


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


AA trips to the 'hood. No surprise. Been there, done that!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> My account was never shut down over this. I just couldn't help but notice that no pings came In for my entire ride home . 40 miles on a Saturday night . It felt like a time out. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂Maybe I'm just paranoid and it's only a slow night. I'm home now anyway. I don't need any more BS tonight .
> 
> I know with Uber when there was any type of issue, I couldn't get online. It would say account needs attention . This incident was simply an email from Lyft asking me to respond to a mysterious complaint about me making a derogatory comment to a recent rider.


A complaint is auto time out from my experience.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


Wow I got one that last spring that really turned me on from driving. Lyft told me I had said offensive remarks and that I need to be careful or risk deactivation. I had no idea what they were talking about. All I could think of were some young black guys who I asked how old they were and then they told me to go as fast as I could because they were in a hurry- I told them I'd do what I could within the speed limit. Said good night and be safe.

Lyft didn't put me on a time out or anything just said they have to initially believe the rider.

But it's is really upsetting when you get one of these. Had it been any time out I would have asked what I said that was offensive? How are they offering you feedback to improve when you have no idea what they are talking about.

Yeah I'll improve in whatever it is I'm doing wrong that you won't tell me. Jeez.


----------



## Obodo (Apr 22, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


Watch ur back, they are getting ready to do u the needfull.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Obodo said:


> Watch ur back, they are getting ready to do u the needfull.


You are likely right. In 2019 I had one lane change ticket and one false allegation of making a derogatory comment to a passenger. (I only make derogatory comments to my fellow drivers on this forum ).

One more ticket or complaint I could be axed easily . Friday I leave on tour until March . Happy to be getting a break from the Lyft shenanigans. ✌


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> recent comments on my feedback other than an old lady praising me for taking her groceries into her house


In most areas the grocery thing would get you a* "1"*,commenting you tricked her to getting in the House to *Case the joint.:cools:*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> They admitted that some allegations can be inaccurate, that is why they reached out to me


Those were the exact words I got on a couple of my warnings. Boilerplate.



O-Side Uber said:


> Nothing came of the false allegation . I'm still 5 stars and all is good (for now) &#129300;


A big reminder to all of us that no matter who you are, no matter your rating, no matter how many rides... we are all one heavy accusation away from deactivation.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Those were the exact words I got on a couple of my warnings. Boilerplate.
> 
> A big reminder to all of us that no matter who you are, no matter your rating, no matter how many rides... we are all one heavy accusation away from deactivation.


which is why we can all use AB5, a union contract, and unemployment benefits


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> which is why we can all use AB5, a union contract, and unemployment benefits


Rideshare will never have a legit union. I keep hearing people say that but it isn't feasible for rideshare. I'm part of a union at my normal employment.

One of the most important strengths of an union is if we strike can we be replaced? How Quickly? How much money would the company loss? etc

In all these questions Uber comes out on top. The turnover is already so high Uber isn't worried about long term retention. As a matter of fact they don't like long term drivers that has done the math and question their actions.

Uber also wouldn't loss any more money than they are already losing. They would divert promotions money into bigger start incentives for new drivers. Bam problem fixed for Uber regarding veteran drivers striking without any extra money spent.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Rideshare will never have a legit union. I keep hearing people say that but it isn't feasible for rideshare. I'm part of a union at my normal employment.
> 
> One of the most important strengths of an union is if we strike can we be replaced? How Quickly? How much money would the company loss? etc
> 
> ...


they always try saying stuff like that with unions and it never works

in fact, it's harder to stop unions for Uber because they can't just close a store down like Walmart does


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they always try saying stuff like that with unions and it never works
> 
> in fact, it's harder to stop unions for Uber because they can't just close a store down like Walmart does


Actually state your case on how it's suppose to work then &#127908;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually state your case on how it's suppose to work then &#127908;


how what is supposed to work ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> how what is supposed to work ?


1. Starting a union
2. Unions getting companies to meet their demands

Keep in mind I'm a Teamster


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 1. Starting a union
> 2. Unions getting companies to meet their demands
> 
> Keep in mind I'm a Teamster


then you should be happy to hear that Teamsters are hoping to represent us

drivers vote to join a union and if majority vote yes then they are our union

then they start negotiation process...if they won't then we strike


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> then you should be happy to hear that Teamsters are hoping to represent us
> 
> drivers vote to join a union and if majority vote yes then they are our union
> 
> then they start negotiation process...if they won't then we strike


Yes exactly if you strike and it doesn't work then you are ass out. Uber drivers are a dime a dozen. There is nothing to bring Uber to the negotiation table.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes exactly if you strike and it doesn't work then you are ass out. Uber drivers are a dime a dozen. There is nothing to bring Uber to the negotiation table.


an organized strike works many times better than the supposed strikes that people have tried setting up


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> an organized strike works many times better than the supposed strikes that people have tried setting up


The inherent problem with an Uber strike is their ability to spawn countless drivers.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It took 3500 rides to happen. I have a perfect 5 star rating . Super star comments for years now. I'm assuming it was from my last passenger. The email from Lyft arrived shortly after that ride was completed. I only did 3 rides today. 2 early morning that tipped . And just one ride tonight. It was a long one too. 40 miles. I'm assuming this is her trying to get a free ride.
> 
> The pick-up was near my home. I got there right away. Early 20's female. We said hello. I confirmed address and gave an ETA. Proceeded the route. 40 miles. Nothing but XM CHILL channel the entire way with no words spoken. Got to the destination . Said have a good night.
> 
> ...


Dash cam = no false allegations.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> Dash cam = no false allegations.


I don't agree with that statement. To protect the passenger, Lyft refused to give the name of the pax or what derogatory comment was allegedly said....so what good is a dash cam? I need to know which passenger and what day.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't agree with that statement. To protect the passenger, Lyft refused to give the name of the pax or what derogatory comment was allegedly said....so what good is a dash cam? I need to know which passenger and what day.


Never let a company have you by the balls. Protect yourself. All accusations come immediately within minutes on Uber and Lyft. Send Uber or Lyft your last female pax. If the ride was quiet, they will reinstate. You don't have to agree. Facts. Only and idiot drives without protection. No pun intended.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> Never let a company have you by the balls. Protect yourself. All accusations come immediately within minutes on Uber and Lyft. Send Uber or Lyft your last female pax. If the ride was quiet, they will reinstate. You don't have to agree. Facts. Only and idiot drives without protection. No pun intended.


I'm certainly not saying a dash cam is bad...btw.. and yes , I assumed it was my last ride that was a 40 mile trip to the hood. However , when I asked if it was my last rider they told me that it was definitely NOT my last rider. So the mystery continues. Lyft could be lying about that to protect her. I gave a nice 1 Star to her account just to be sure. &#129303;

Not sure who else it could've been. They said a recent passenger , and the 2 earlier rides that day both tipped me so...

I'm still driving (for now)


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm certainly not saying a dash cam is bad...btw.. and yes , I assumed it was my last ride that was a 40 mile trip to the hood. However , when I asked if it was my last rider they told me that it was definitely NOT my last rider. So the mystery continues. Lyft could be lying about that to protect her. I gave a nice 1 Star to her account just to be sure. &#129303;
> 
> Not sure who else it could've been. They said a recent passenger , and the 2 earlier rides that day both tipped me so...
> 
> I'm still driving (for now)


Dude you sound ridiculous. Protect yourself and these issues go away.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> Dude you sound ridiculous. Protect yourself and these issues go away.


I have a better idea &#128161;How about I go on tour Friday for two months playing my guitar &#127928; instead of driving for Lyft. Oh yeah, that's right.. that's what I AM doing . Have fun while I'm gone errrbody! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

TGK said:


> In most areas the grocery thing would get you a* "1"*,commenting you tricked her to getting in the House to *Case the joint.:cools:*


I have been 4.97 to 5.00 for awhile now but remember I had a comment that I didn't help her put her groceries in my car. I think she thought she ordered an Uber Black.


----------

